# Mrs Bear's Surgery



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2017)

I hate to keep bothering you guys, but I could use a little help again on this one.

Tomorrow Mrs Bear goes in the Hospital for a Hip replacement, and I sure would like this one to come off without any Screw-ups!!

Between the two of us, we're 1 for 3 on Surgery without screw-ups.

I might be a little scarce over the next few days, but I should be able to do some updates.


Thanks All,
Bear


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 11, 2017)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.

BTW, I just wad a total knee replacement and it went splendidly.


----------



## griz400 (Jul 11, 2017)

She will be ok bear ... Have faith on all the doctors and staff ... btw, take them nurses some of your bbq ... my wife fell in a middle of a bbq last year, slipped getting out of our hot tub ... dislocated her elbow .. i took 2 chickens and a loin, pitched em in the canal for the critters and off to e-room we went, up there all night, 4 months and 3 cast and 1 brace later, she is ok now ... rest a sure , I know momma is love of your life I'm sure, but these replacements are more common these days ...Jeff and Cyndee .. in you prayers ...


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 11, 2017)

Prayers and best wishes for Mrs Bear and You!


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 11, 2017)

Wish all the best to you both.....  Prayers for you both


----------



## uncletork (Jul 11, 2017)

Best wishes being sent your way! I'm sure she will be back on her feet kicking you around again in no time


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 11, 2017)

I'll be praying for Mrs. Bear and you.


----------



## gary s (Jul 11, 2017)

You already know Prayers from East Texas  She will be dancing a jig in know time

Give her a hug from us and tell her we will be praying for a fast speedy recovery

Gary


----------



## scm2017 (Jul 11, 2017)

Prayer sent for a speedy recovery!


----------



## tropics (Jul 11, 2017)

Brother John Wife and I are in your corner praying with you.We will also pray for a speedy recovery

Richie


----------



## lamar (Jul 11, 2017)

Everything should be fine, Bear. My wife had a hip replacement last July and had zero problems.  Unreal how smooth it went.   She could do anything she wanted to in three months after the surgery.

wishing  her the best.

Lamar


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank You All for the Thoughts & Prayers!!

We really Appreciate them!!

She has to check in at 5:45 AM tomorrow, for what they say should be a 7:30 AM start.

Bear


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 11, 2017)

Best wishes for both of you.


----------



## tropics (Jul 11, 2017)

Bear I will be up with ya

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Prayers and a speedy recovery from my family.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 11, 2017)

Don't worry about keeping up here, Bear. We'll be here when you feel like it. Take care of the Mrs!

Dan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 11, 2017)

All here in this house hold are supporting you all the way. My Mrs has had both replaced 2 years apart and gets around like a champ. Get your track shoes ready so you can keep up. Keep a positive attitude and it will all work out. Prayers for you.

Warren


----------



## b-one (Jul 11, 2017)

Best of luck for you both!


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers for you and the Mrs!  My family is clamoring more and more for me to go through with it, I'm in big time!

Mike


----------



## foamheart (Jul 11, 2017)

Did ya get her to get the grass cut today? She may be down a week. Its good therapy, but let her start back on the riding mower for the first week. Then back to the push mower. We'll have that hip all broke back in in no time. 

Sending all my positive energy that way, for her..... and you. No hill for a stepper big guy and you know how "strong willed" she is. 

It'll be fine.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 11, 2017)

My best wishes to your wife, you, and your family.  I'm hoping for pure success :)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 11, 2017)

John you know Miss Linda and I are sending prayers for Mrs Bear.  Give her our best and wish her a speedy recovery.

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2017)

Best wishes to your Bride for a flawless surgery and speedy recovery. It's gonna be tough but l think we may squeeze by without you for a few days, John.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## stovebolt (Jul 11, 2017)

Hoping for a great outcome and a speedy recovery.

Chuck


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 11, 2017)

Keep your thoughts positive. I have a lot of friends who now set off metal detectors and they've all had great outcomes.


----------



## zerowin (Jul 12, 2017)

Me and my Mrs are rootin for both of ya Bear, we hope for the best.  Hard work and careful supervision are important in the PT process afterwards, I've had my shoulder and knee both worked on, and my physical therapist says I made all the difference in healing.   Best wishes!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2017)

We'll sure be thinking of you guys, but I wouldn't worry.

These days, hip replacements are like getting your tonsils out.

Just make sure she does the follow up exercises.

Al


----------



## dwdunlap (Jul 12, 2017)

Best wishes to you both. Will probably be easier on Mrs. Bear than you. I had a total knee replacement about a year a go and it went well. The surgeon who does both told me a hip  is much easier for the patient than knees. Hope that helps

DW


----------



## dwdunlap (Jul 12, 2017)

Best wishes to you both. Will probably be easier on Mrs. Bear than you. I had a total knee replacement about a year a go and it went well. The surgeon who does both told me a hip  is much easier for the patient than knees. Hope that helps

DW


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 12, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers to you both Bear...sending all the positive vibes I've got your way.
Walt.


----------



## joe black (Jul 12, 2017)

My prayers and thoughts are with you, John and for Mrs. Bear also.  I have had two total hip replacements in the last 16 years and both went without a hitch.  Complete recovery, quick recovery, no residual pain or problems.  Be sure that she does her therapy.  That's the answer to everything.


----------



## tropics (Jul 13, 2017)

Bear hoping everything went well and you just can't get to the PC 

Richie


----------



## pilch (Jul 13, 2017)

No need to ask mate, we are all here for you and Mrs. Bear.

Give her a hug from down under next you are with her.

Cheers from Oz.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey Bear all waiting for the good word, we know you probably can't get to the computer because you are playing nurse and doing the house work. Just give us the all clear when you can.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank You All for the Thoughts & Prayers!!

We really Appreciate that !!

This is the first time I felt like playing with this Mac---Been in a Crap mood, since the problems started.

With us there is no such thing as "Routine Surgery"

At least this time it wasn't the Dr's fault, like our other surgeries.---So Far.

Got her to Hosp @ 5:30 (15 minutes early).---Yesterday (Wednesday)

Surgery started at 7:30----Supposed to take 1 1/2 hours.

Found she had a bone density problem.

So they had to use a Bigger Spur, and wrap the bone with wire.

This changed the surgery time to a total of 4 1/2 hours---Lost a lot of blood.

Then she spent another 3 hours in recovery, because her BP was about 70/40.

Took her to a room when it got up to 80/50.

So overnight last night they pumped 6 bags of IV into her to hydrate her.

Then some more IV today, and her BP was up to 114/77, so in came the PT gang.

They got her up, and had her walk around the Bed & back again, but she got light headed.

That was because when she stood up her BP went from 114/77 down to 78/56.

Back to Bed & more fluids from IV.

I asked them "Why not some Hemo-Globin?"  They replied, "We're thinking about it".

So I left about an hour ago, and laying down, her BP was 118/58.

Personally I think she lost a whole lot of blood, and I'm hoping it doesn't hurt her Kidneys like the other hospital did to mine.

I wish I had better news to report to you guys, but that's all I got right now.

Thanks again, guys, and keep trying Please.

Bear


----------



## zerowin (Jul 13, 2017)

Wow that's tough to hear Bear :(.  When you want everything to go just right, and it doesn't, you can't help but be reminded that even in the medical profession, it's only people doing there jobs and some don't do them as well as others.  I had great luck myself, but never the less, my family is in your corner, we really hope this turns around for you and the wife, and maybe the next quack on shift will know his "shift" and get her sorted promptly, or maybe a miracle happens.  Bark at the nurses if it makes you feel better, but keep up the good fight none the less.  We'll be praying for you tonight, and it's been a while in my house.  I know what you mean about a "good surgery",  bad luck falls outta the sky and smacks me in the face every day, it came with the last name apparently :P.  

Best Wishes Bear,
Rob n Jess


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 13, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife, Bear. IV Saline can increase volume and blood pressure, but it doesn't transport oxygen. Her body is busy healing from surgery and making new blood. Fingers crossed.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 13, 2017)

Bear, you and Mrs. B have all my thoughts and prayers.  Hips are usually a piece of cake for the bone docs.  Sorry to hear about the complications, but like you learned they have procedures for those too.  Once she gets over this initial recovery and her PT, her life with the new hip will be so much better.  Count me among the titanium bone club members. 

Dote on her as much as she needs.  This is your opportunity to be her angel. 

Ray


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 14, 2017)

Still praying for you and Mrs. B.

Walt


----------



## tropics (Jul 14, 2017)

Bear still praying the recovery goes better then the surgery 

Richie


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 14, 2017)

Best wishes. It only makes us stronger.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2017)

Prayers for a speedy recovery.

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 14, 2017)

Bad luck there John!!

I've found over the years that regardless of what you're told, NOTHING IS SIMPLE.   

The big hurdle is over.  Now its just going to take some time for Mrs Bear's body to heal itself.

Miss Linda and I continue our prayers.

Gary


----------



## old bones (Jul 14, 2017)

Having a wife who works in the recovery room, I learned nothing is simple and no two cases are the same.   Prayers and Positive Thoughts for a quick recovery.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 14, 2017)

Bear just saw this!

Hope Mrs. Bear is doing better.

Prayers from our family

Keep us posted


----------



## xray (Jul 14, 2017)

Best Wishes for Mrs. Bear. Hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2017)

Thank You Everyone!!

I'll know more tomorrow, but it appears as though Mrs Bear's over the hump.

Her BP is up to between 110/60 and 127/79 today, which is Great.

They're keeping her for an extra day, because her HemoGlobin is down to 7.5, so she's going to try to get more sleep tonight.

She took a long walk up the hall & back with a walker, and they were teaching her how to use sticks to help dress herself.

I'll let you all know how she's doing tomorrow, after Bear Jr brings her home. He's picking her up in her car, because all of our trucks & his Escalade are too high a step for her to get in.

Thank You all again for the assisting Thoughts & Prayers!!

Bear


----------



## zerowin (Jul 14, 2017)

Great news Bear!  Glad to hear things are on the up and up.  Go easy on that new hip now :P.  Get some good home cookin in her to speed the healing process!


----------



## griz400 (Jul 14, 2017)

Good, when she gets home .. make her something tuff on the smoker so she can yell at you then you know everything is allright


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 14, 2017)

Great news...still sending prayers your way.
Walt


----------



## pilch (Jul 14, 2017)

Just don't know what to say mate.

Down here we think you guys have all the best medical/ hospitals that money can buy but apparently not.

I am not a religious man but I do believe in other things and with all the love being sent to Mrs. Bear, from friends and family, it will only be  a matter of time before she will be up and about like she was before, but better.

No doubt prayers will help but then so will the power of the mind, we will all will her well.

Cheers  from down under.


----------



## old bones (Jul 14, 2017)

Sounds promising.  One day at a time. Positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## remsr (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi Bear I know how you feel my other half goes for a CT scan the 21st to determine if her cancer is gone or if she needs to continue chemo treatment. This is her second bout with ovarian cancer. So yes I do understand and our thoughts and prayers are with you and mrs. Bear. 

Randy and Carolyn


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Hi Bear I know how you feel my other half goes for a CT scan the 21st to determine if her cancer is gone or if she needs to continue chemo treatment. This is her second bout with ovarian cancer. So yes I do understand and our thoughts and prayers are with you and mrs. Bear.
> 
> Randy and Carolyn


Thank You Randy!

And Thoughts & Prayers to you & Carolyn on the results of her tests & her further health.

And Thanks again to everyone for having my Back on Mrs Bear's surgery.

Her BP was OK this morning, but she didn't get the results of her morning's Hemoglobin test last I talked to her.

She's still supposed to come home sometime today, so I should be able to update later today.

Bear


----------



## remsr (Jul 15, 2017)

Thank you Bear. 

Randy,


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 15, 2017)

Great news John looks like you all have turned the corner still a ways to but it gets better now each day. You know just looking at the replies and it seems we all have or had our own problems. But for sure there is great support from the people here at SMF for all.

Warren


----------



## foamheart (Jul 15, 2017)

Has she told you she has a pain in the butt that is not you yet?

Glad she's doing OK man. Comming home....... you going to get home health care & sitters or is it going to be Nurse Bear? If so, make sure and post a picture.... I can't picture you in all white.

Whatever you do, DON"T give her a bell.....LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2017)

False alarm guys---I should have known!!!  Not coming home today:

Her Hemoglobin on Wednesday before surgery was 12

Thursday it was 7.9.   I asked them if they were giving her Blood. They said they were thinking about it.

Friday it was 7.5.  Still no blood given, but they said she could go home Saturday if here Hemoglobin count rises.

This morning (Late) her Hemoglobin was 7.0----Not coming home today.

Now they say they're going to give her blood, but haven't been there yet. #$%^&*(

John


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 15, 2017)

Keep the faith... we're all still praying...make sure you get the rest you need too...Mrs Bear is gonna need your strength.
Walt


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Keep the faith... we're all still praying...make sure you get the rest you need too...Mrs Bear is gonna need your strength.
> Walt


Thanks Walt !!

And Thanks to All of you for the Thoughts & Prayers.

They finally gave her a bag of blood & her Hemoglobin went fro 7.0 to 8.0.

Don't know what they're doing next, but we're still hoping for her to come home today, just like the last 3 days.

I can't help but think of the time I went to a Hospital as an Out-patient for a half hour procedure, and got out 28 days later!!

Gotta mow today too, as it finally stopped raining, and is supposed to rain Monday, Tuesday & Wednesday again!!!

Thanks again Guys!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jul 16, 2017)

Bear still bending a knee every night for her

Richie


----------



## old bones (Jul 16, 2017)

My Aunt went through the same thing with her hip.  Like the wife was saying, they can stop the bleeding in the knee by blocking it off but the hip is different..    Prayers and Positive Thoughts for the Family..


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2017)

Just so you all know, Bear Jr brought Mrs Bear home (Finally) at 4 PM today.

She is resting as comfy as she can on her recliner.

Some of the moves are going to be a little rough until we get the hang of it, but we'll get there.

Been a team for nearly 49 years.

Bear Jr went to get her new Temporary Meds.

Thanks Again Guys, and I'll keep this updated for awhile.

Bear


----------



## b-one (Jul 16, 2017)

Good to hear,I think you both deserve a prime rib this week!Thumbs Up


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Gotta mow today too, as it finally stopped raining, and is supposed to rain Monday, Tuesday & Wednesday again!!!
> 
> Thanks again Guys!
> 
> Bear


I warned you, should have waited and made her cut the grass the day before surgery! Check and see if you can rig something to hang a pint from while she gets to that grass.

Hang in there Bear, you know the sun is gonna come up again tomorrow. It just make you wonder sometimes.


Bearcarver said:


> I can't help but think of the time I went to a Hospital as an Out-patient for a half hour procedure, and got out 28 days later!!
> 
> Thanks again Guys!
> 
> Bear


You know that only the military can do a brainectimy as an out-patient.  Civilians take much longer, they get paid by the hour.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 16, 2017)

Great news Bear
We'll keep the prayers coming

Walt


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 16, 2017)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.  Nothing but positive happy thoughts brother! B


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks again guys!!

She's doing pretty good at home here---However Now she has to lose the 23 pounds of water they pumped into her over 5 days.

That kinda pizzed her off, right there!!

Other than that everything is doing OK.

Bear


----------



## zerowin (Jul 17, 2017)

Home is where the happy times are bear.  A familiar place and your and jr's doting will have things come right in no time.   Im glad you can rest a bit easier yourself.  Time to settle back into life [emoji]128022[/emoji][emoji]128004[/emoji][emoji]128019[/emoji]


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2017)

Zerowin said:


> Home is where the happy times are bear. A familiar place and your and jr's doting will have things come right in no time. Im glad you can rest a bit easier yourself. Time to settle back into life [emoji]128022[/emoji][emoji]128004[/emoji][emoji]128019[/emoji]


Thanks Zero!!

Sorry I took so long---Been really busy around here & when I get caught up, I just don't feel like cranking this thing up.

Mrs Bear's doing much better now----BP getting stronger & she already lost about 5 of the 23 pounds of water they pumped into her in 5 days. Gotta slow the water loss down now to keep the BP from falling again.

Thank You Everyone!!

Bear


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 20, 2017)

Good news Bear...glad Mrs. Bear is doing better.  Hope you're taking care of yourself too...
And, no news we'll assume is good news till you say different so don't worry about daily updates... we'll keep praying for good health for you both and a speedy trouble free recovery for Mrs. B

Walt


----------



## tropics (Jul 20, 2017)

Great news Brother keep it coming

Richie


----------



## remsr (Jul 20, 2017)

Sounds like things are coming along, getting out of the hospital is a big plus, more bacteria there than anywhere. Your in our thoughts and prayers until she's up and running. 

Randy,


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 20, 2017)

Great news Bear.

You must be taking good care of her.


----------



## old bones (Jul 20, 2017)

Great News!!    Thanks for the update...


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 21, 2017)

Good for the pair of ya. Time will heal.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 21, 2017)

Great new Bear, thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 21, 2017)

Glad Mamma bear is getting better! Just make sure she isn't speeding with her walker & cane. :icon_wink:


----------



## link (Jul 21, 2017)

Hey Bear, I just saw this post so I missed all the surgery stuff. I am glad to hears your wife is doing well and on the road to recovery. She is in my thoughts for a speedy recovery.

Link


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 21, 2017)

John I'm glad to hear in the end things are looking up. Sorry that all the crap happened. Praying for continued healing both body and mind.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank You Again, Guys!!

We're getting better here:

She's dropping some of the fluids they pumped in her.

Hemoglobin stopped dropping since she came home. Currently 8.1.

Kidney numbers are real good (Creatnine, Bun, and GFR) I was working about them because of all the blood she lost during surgery.

And we think we nailed down the drug that's been giving her a terrible rash---"Gabapentin"---She doesn't need that one anyway!!! Stopped it last night.

So Thank You all for the Thoughts & Prayers!!!

Bear


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 21, 2017)

Great news Bear...Glad things have turned around.
FYI my pops couldn't take gabapentin either...he broke out and was nauseous the entire time he was on it...which wasn't long he said "#@$+&$ THIS" and quit taking it after about three days.

Walt.


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 21, 2017)

So glad to hear the mrs is doing better  Take good care of her, bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Great news Bear...Glad things have turned around.
> FYI my pops couldn't take gabapentin either...he broke out and was nauseous the entire time he was on it...which wasn't long he said "#@$+&$ THIS" and quit taking it after about three days.
> 
> Walt.


Thanks Walt !!

It's been 36 hours since she stopped the Gabapentin, and the rash seems to be less dense than it had been. We'll know better in a few more days.

The same thing happened to her when she had her Pacemaker installed, but that was an Antibiotic that she found out she was allergic to.

She's doing better now.

And Thank You Steve!!

Bear


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 22, 2017)

Interesting...pops was allergic to certain antibiotics too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Interesting...pops was allergic to certain antibiotics too.


The Antibiotics that gave her the rash when she had the Pacemaker installed were Doxycycline & Cephalesin.

What happened that time was the Dr cut her chest open, and then reached up & adjusted the light, before he realized the light wasn't sterile, so they had to close her up, put her on Antibiotics, and try again 4 days later. 

Then she got the huge rash from those Antibiotics. She was home by the time we figured out it was the Antibiotics that did it that time too.

I don't know how we luck out with Idiot Doctors so often.

Bear


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm not sure what antibiotics pops was allergic to but Wow, what a fiasco...Let's just pray the worst is over Mrs B now and she mends quickly and completely.

Walt.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2017)

OK Guys---Mrs Bear is now up in the loft, doing Tower Corp Business for Bear Jr.

She called him, and he came up to back her up going up the big Steps.

I have enough trouble with steps myself, so I can't back her up safely.

Also so far she got rid of 9 pounds of the 23 pounds they put on her with IVs Day & Night for too long.

So she's getting there.

Bear


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 24, 2017)

That's GREAT news.  Sounds like she's well on her way...
Still sending prayers your way.
Walt


----------



## zerowin (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm hoping you're in the clear now Bear after, all those ups and downs.  All the good recovery is a relief to hear!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 24, 2017)

I bet Mrs. Bear would like some of your famous Bon-bons......


----------



## dward51 (Jul 24, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *Bearcarver*
> 
> And we think we nailed down the drug that's been giving her a terrible rash---"Gabapentin"---She doesn't need that one anyway!!! Stopped it last night.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear she is much better!!!!!

They put my wife on Gabapentin and it drove her crazy. About 2 weeks in, when they upped her to the next dose level, she started twitching uncontrollably all over and had random shooting nerve feelings (not really pains, but nerve tingling).  That stuff was horrible and there was nothing we could do except let it burn out of her system. As soon as she stopped, the twitching stopped.  She has a couple of friends who they tried to put on Gabapentin and they also had issues.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> That's GREAT news. Sounds like she's well on her way...
> Still sending prayers your way.
> Walt


Thank You Much, Walt !!

Bear


Zerowin said:


> I'm hoping you're in the clear now Bear after, all those ups and downs. All the good recovery is a relief to hear!


Thank You Zero!!

Definitely doing better now.

Bear


Foamheart said:


> I bet Mrs. Bear would like some of your famous Bon-bons......


Thanks Foamy!!

LOL---I know I could !!

Bear


dward51 said:


> Glad to hear she is much better!!!!!
> 
> They put my wife on Gabapentin and it drove her crazy. About 2 weeks in, when they upped her to the next dose level, she started twitching uncontrollably all over and had random shooting nerve feelings (not really pains, but nerve tingling).  That stuff was horrible and there was nothing we could do except let it burn out of her system. As soon as she stopped, the twitching stopped.  She has a couple of friends who they tried to put on Gabapentin and they also had issues.


Thank You Dave!!

Yup---Rash almost all gone in 48 hours!

Bear


----------



## b-one (Jul 24, 2017)

Good to hear it's getting better! Ever think of a chairlift? My dad is getting up there in age and there last vacation he became a human bowling ball took out my mom and one of there friends,they waited for the elevator even though it's only one floor after that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2017)

b-one said:


> Good to hear it's getting better! Ever think of a chairlift? My dad is getting up there in age and there last vacation he became a human bowling ball took out my mom and one of there friends,they waited for the elevator even though it's only one floor after that.


Thank You!!

No, since it's only temporary, we don't need one.

If it becomes permanent, we'll probably move the Computer stuff down to the main level.

Bear


----------



## lemans (Jul 26, 2017)

I had my right hip replaced 2 years ago this past July 1
 The first couple of days were rough.. but as soon as I started walking on it with a Cain it started to improve in leaps and bounds.. your wife is a strong women. Hell she has been married to you a long time!!
   My very best in a speedy recovery


----------



## tropics (Jul 26, 2017)

Keep the good news coming Bear

Richie


----------



## gary s (Jul 26, 2017)

I was thinking after you lovely wife get back to normal, she better keep an eye on her new recliner, She'll come strolling down the hall and find you have taken it over 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2017)

Lemans said:


> I had my right hip replaced 2 years ago this past July 1
> The first couple of days were rough.. but as soon as I started walking on it with a Cain it started to improve in leaps and bounds.. your wife is a strong women. Hell she has been married to you a long time!!
> My very best in a speedy recovery


Thank You!!

Yup---She can take it !!

She's also been losing one to two pounds a day, since she got home, of the 23 pounds of fluid they IV'd into her in 5 days in the hospital.

She only has about 7 pounds to go to get back to her Pre-Op weight.

She's looking like My Mrs Bear again!!!

Bear


tropics said:


> Keep the good news coming Bear
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!

Bear


gary s said:


> I was thinking after you lovely wife get back to normal, she better keep an eye on her new recliner, She'll come strolling down the hall and find you have taken it over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL----It is a real nice recliner, but my King size Lazy-Boy fits me perfectly!!

She can keep hers.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey Guys!!

Mrs Bear is getting to be a Happy Camper!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





She only has 4 more pounds to lose of those 23 pounds of fluid they IV'd into her, to get back to her Pre-Op weight.

She's no longer almost "Twice The Woman" I married nearly 49 years ago!!

Thanks again to you All !!

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 29, 2017)

Great news Bear.  Hugs to you both!


----------



## lemans (Jul 29, 2017)

Awesome.  Keep the faith.  Kiss that woman daily


----------



## zerowin (Jul 29, 2017)

Great news Bear!  Has PT started yet?  I'm sure your doting love helped a lot!


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 29, 2017)

Great news Bear! That's awesome!

Mike


----------



## pilch (Jul 30, 2017)

Good to hear John, all those well wishes didn't go a stray.

You take good care of her now until she can boss you around again, just kidding.

Cheers

From Down Under.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Great news Bear.  Hugs to you both!


Thank You!

Bear


Lemans said:


> Awesome. Keep the faith. Kiss that woman daily


Thank You!!

Always!

Bear


Zerowin said:


> Great news Bear! Has PT started yet? I'm sure your doting love helped a lot!


Thank You!

She had a Nurse here 4 times & a PT Lady here 4 times.

Wednesday she starts Out Patient PT in Macungie.

Bear


mike5051 said:


> Great news Bear! That's awesome!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!

Bear


Pilch said:


> Good to hear John, all those well wishes didn't go a stray.
> 
> You take good care of her now until she can boss you around again, just kidding.
> 
> ...


Thank You Ian!!

Bear


----------

